# Account löschen/stillegen ?



## Gibran (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich meine Daten wieder löschen kann.
Danke Gibran


----------



## Dr.J (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Daten Löschen*

Welche Daten meinst du? Deinen Account oder deine Profildaten? Accounts werden nicht gelöscht, sondern nur stillgelegt.


----------



## Gibran (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Daten Löschen*

ich meine meine Profildaten.

Gibran


----------



## Dr.J (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Daten Löschen*

Menüpunkt "Nützliche Links" -> "Profil bearbeiten"


----------



## Gibran (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Daten Löschen*

Es kann doch nicht sein das man sich aus diesem Forum nicht wieder abmelden kann. In jedem anderen ist das ohne weiteres möglich. Mit dem Profil ändern geht auch nichts. 

Gibran


----------



## Dr.J (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Daten Löschen*

Also, willst du doch deinen Account löschen. 

Wie bereits oben geschrieben, Accounts werden bei uns nicht gelöscht, sondern nur inaktiviert und die Profildaten unkenntlich gemacht. Würde man Accounts löschen, würden Themen, in denen mit diesen Account geschrieben wurde, verstümmelt.


----------



## Gibran (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Daten Löschen*

Wie kann ich jetzt noch mal genau meine Profildaten dann löschen?

Gibran


----------



## scholzi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Daten Löschen*

 Gibran...
du klickst einfach auf der Startseite(Portal) auf dein Benutzerbild und dann links
Oben auf Profil bearbeiten, dort kannst du alles mit Sternchen versehen*****
wie dus auch bei deiner PLZ getan hast!
Schade das du das Forum verlassen willst...was ist der Grund
Wenn man fragen darf!


----------



## Dr.J (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Daten Löschen*

Wie von mir oben beschrieben oder wie von Robert beschrieben.

EDIT: Habe das für dich erledigt. Wenn dein Account stillgelegt werden soll, dann bitte PN an mich. Danach kannst du allerdings auf deinen Account nicht mehr zugreifen.


----------



## Dr.J (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Daten Löschen*

Account ist stillgelegt


----------



## axel (29. Jan. 2015)

Hallo

Ich bitte umgehend meinen Accound stillzulegen


----------



## Joachim (29. Jan. 2015)

Falls das wegen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/google-facebook-anmeldung.43474/ ist empfehle ich Dir umgehend Deinen Internetanschluss zu kappen ...   

Echt, ich versteh es grad gar nicht mehr.  zumal, Axel, du kennst uns persönlich. 
Hier wird nichts gemacht, was nicht in den meisten anderen Foren ebenso normal ist wie auf unzähligen Seiten im Netz.

Aber sei es drum - Dein Account wird stillgelegt wie gewünscht.  Falls du es dir noch mal in Ruhe überlegst, dann lässt sich das noch n paar Tage rückgängig machen.

PS. Deine Geschäftliche Internetseite verrät jedem - auch Google und co, weit mehr über dich als es dieses Forum hier.


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Jan. 2015)

Moin zusammen,
hallo Axel im besonderen,
hoffe Du schaust hier noch einmal rein....
folgendes, um nicht allzu 'gläsern' zu werden, kannst Du Deinen browser so einstellen,
dass nach jeder Sitzung sämtliche 'Cookies gelöscht werden'.

Des weiteren gibt es im Internet die sog. 'Allianz digitaler Werber in Europa = EDAA',
dort kann man einzelnen Unternehmen die Erhebung der eigenen Nutzungsdaten
für personalisierte Werbung gezielt untersagen (z.B. bei Facebook)

Vielleicht lassen sich diese Infos Dich doch noch eine andere Entscheidung treffen.
Ich fände es nämlich äußerst schade, wenn Du Dich aus diesem Forum verabschieden würdest.
Herzlich


----------



## Joachim (30. Jan. 2015)

Noch einmal - von uns werden keine Daten an Facebook oder Google gesendet. 

Aber danke dafür:


Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Des weiteren gibt es im Internet die sog. 'Allianz digitaler Werber in Europa = EDAA',
> dort kann man einzelnen Unternehmen die Erhebung der eigenen Nutzungsdaten
> für personalisierte Werbung gezielt untersagen (z.B. bei Facebook)


Kannte ich noch nicht. 

Siehe auch hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...t-das-was-bringt-es-und-was-schadet-es.43477/

Ich mache hier mal zu um nun nicht mehrere Themen zum gleichen Thema zu haben.


----------

